# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [sondage] Quel genre de musique aimez-vous écouter en programmant ?

## mamiberkof

Salut, 
je profite de mon premier post dans le nouveau forum( flicitation  ::): ) pour vous demendez quel genre de musique aimez vous d'couter en programmant , !!... oui oui c'est possible  ::P:  

+

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

La Trance, c'est trs reposant et trs motivant  la fois  :;): 

Et quand a me soule (la prog), j'teinds la musique et j'essaye de me concentrer :

Si je n'y arrive pas :Ca m'enerve et j'arreteJe jette l'ordi par la fentre
Si j'y arrive :Je remet la musiqueEt je continu
Voil  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Alors ca depend
Blink 182
Simple Plan
OST Final Fantasy (le 7 principalement)
Enya
Era

----------


## calogerogigante

*ENGLISH :*
Pink Floyd
Eagles
Dire Straits
R.E.M.

*FRENCH :*
Concidence
Les Innocents
Brel
Brassens

Des CD de concertos de guitares classiques.

Ou le silence absolu quand j'ai un mal de crne  cause de parties de programmes qui s'obstinent  me rsister...
 ::roll::   ::lol:: 

Parfois je dois aussi me taper la bande sonore des films quand je veux programmer dans le salon et que ma moti regarde la tl !!

----------


## chaval

pour la concentration, rien ne vaut le silence

et je glande  moiti, soit rire & chansons, soit du rock franais ind

----------


## Pouic

Ca dpend ^^
Quand je suis en mode 'commando', en gnral, le genre musical se rapproche de Sepultura  ::P: 
En mode 'normal', a varie du Hard Rock (AC/DC) au Funk (GreyBoy, PulpFusion)
Et sinon, si je 'rflchis', c'est soit du classique, soit du rock 'gentil' (Dire Straits), voire mme du silence  ::): 

 ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

Tom MacRae, The Verve, ...mais en gnral rien.
(c'est pas gai, mais bon, je me connais si je met un bon vieux truc comme 'The boys are back in town' (*thin lizzy*) je vais plus tre motiv' du tout...)

Et quand j'y arrive plus, je vais faire un tour dans la taverne, ya toujours deux - trois trucs qui vont me dtendre .... :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Ca c'est une question intressante!

Pour moi, une seule rponse: la 9me symphonie de Beethoven (dans son intgralit: les 4 mouvements). Essayez, vous ne serez pas du !

Sinon mamiberkof, tu pourrais nous dire ce qui est crit dans ta signature. On n'est pas nombreux  lire l'arabe.

----------


## mamiberkof

> Sinon mamiberkof, tu pourrais nous dire ce qui est crit dans ta signature. On n'est pas nombreux  lire l'arabe.


"Ne pleure pas ma petite fille, dieu protge ton pre"  Le prophet Mohammed.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> "Ne pleure pas ma petite fille, dieu protge ton pre" Le prophet Mohammed.


->




> لا تبكي يا بُـنية، فإن الله مانع أباك


On dirai que l'arabe prend 3 fois moins de place que le Franais  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> "Ne pleure pas ma petite fille, dieu protge ton pre"  Le prophet Mohammed.


Merci, c'est trs beau.

----------


## Skyounet

> Pour moi, une seule rponse: la 9me symphonie de Beethoven (dans son intgralit: les 4 mouvements). Essayez, vous ne serez pas du !


Je l'avais mis au dbut mais apres je l'ai enleve. Mais c'est vrai que ca pete bien, ma prfre reste Molto Vivace. Un petit Moonlight Sonata, et un peu de la 5eme aussi ne font pas de mal  ::mrgreen:: 

L'album de Beethoven, la 9eme et la 5eme, 1 chacun  Auchan  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nasky

Moi j'coute de tout. Ca peut aller du _The eye of the Tiger_ (la chanson dans Rocky) qui me motive (je l'coute aussi quand je tape ma muscu aussi  ::mrgreen:: ) jusqu'au _Amazing Grace_ en passant par du Carmina Burana pour me sentir au sommet de ma gloire, voire encore de la house  ::aie:: 

Nas'

----------


## mamiberkof

> en passant par du* Carmina Burana* pour me sentir au sommet de ma gloire, voire encore de la house


+1 ,c trop belle

----------


## Merlin

Je vous conseille une trs bonne radio internet, groove salad sur somaFM (http://somafm.com/).
C'est un peu de l'ambient avec une excellente programmation. A la longue c'est le plus vari que rejouer les mmes mp3 :-)

Sinon pour dvelopper le soir il y a tangerine dream, vangelis, mike oldfield, steve hillage, conrad schnitzler etc.

Pour la journe, un peu de transe c'est parfais aussi.

J'ai eu une poque l'intgrale JS Bach par Glenn Gould, sublime, mais trop justement, a me dconcentre, je m'arrte de programmer pour couter...

----------


## mamiberkof

> Je vous conseille une trs bonne radio internet, groove salad sur somaFM (http://somafm.com/).


hien, cela m'a fait dormir sur le clavier ::aie::

----------


## gofono_bass

du rock mais assez vari: blink 182, green day, muse, red hot chili peppers, lifehouse, millencolin, bad religion, nofx ...

----------


## yiannis

pfouu, ben pour moi, ca va des stooges a muddy water en passant par le requiem de Faure, charlie parker, les groupes rock suedois  (the hives,  turbonegro), otis redding, brel,  oth, tom waits et plein d'autres  :8-):

----------


## Lung

> vous demendez quel genre de musique aimez vous d'couter en programmant ,


"Le portrait de petite Cosette" de Yuki Kajiura (ou tout autre oeuvre d'elle).

----------


## lakitrid

J'coute aussi une peu de tout, ca depend de l'humeur.
Aujourd'hui je suis partis pour avoir la BO de haibane renmei (ailes grises) dans les oreilles toute la journe.
Sinon ca va gnralement de musique calme comme la BO cit jusqu'au morceau les plus doux de system of a down, avec une prfrence pour l'album Home de the Corrs.

Voil

----------


## crashtib

tout ce qui est rcurrent, qui joue sur le martelage, que ce soit doux ou moins doux. Ca aide, je trouve, a rend notre pense "machine", puis le ct rptitif a aide pour les boucles!  ::mouarf::  Tout ce qui n'a pas de paroles trop comprhensives

rsultat? archive, debussy, gabriel and dresden, lemon jelly, beethoven (9e), chopin, faur, allegri, verdi (requiem), philip glass, dj shadow, dj furax, dj tiesto, eels, k's choice, miles davis, plus plein de tranceux dont une liste partielle est crite ici, cinematic orchestra,  dido, above and beyond, radiohead, daft punk, ennio morricone, nobuo uematsu, transatlantic

----------


## Haywire

Ah c'est marrant moi aussi je trouve que le ct binaire de la musique lectronique est idal pour programmer, que a met le cerveau en mode machine etc. D'habitude quand je raconte a j'ai l'impression que les gens croient que je fais de l'humour ou que je suis un peu tar  ::aie:: .

----------


## Remizkn

C'est assez large mais sa va de _Cocorosie_,  _Korn_ en passant par _Rammstein_ et _Slipknot_. Que du relaxant en clair :;):

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Ah c'est marrant moi aussi je trouve que le ct binaire de la musique lectronique est idal pour programmer, que a met le cerveau en mode machine etc. D'habitude quand je raconte a j'ai l'impression que les gens croient que je fais de l'humour ou que je suis un peu tar .


+1  ::ccool:: 

Suivant la complexit du code et le niveau de concentration, cela varie entre lectro et rock.

----------


## f-k-z

Pour moi principalement du metal sympho ou du brutal death.
Ca donne du mouvement  mon code

----------


## Rakken

> Pour moi principalement du metal sympho ou du brutal death.
> Ca donne du mouvement  mon code


Du genre grand coup de hache naine ? 
 ::dehors::

----------


## f-k-z

> Du genre grand coup de hache naine ?


Ouais ou bien de sainte grenade

----------


## s4mk1ng

nigtwish,the offspring,en gros du rock/punk,et de la pop... ::D:

----------


## fanning

En lisant, brivement les posts prcdent, je ne suis pas le seul  couter du Beethoven, sinon j'vite le rock car si non je ne retrouve sur la table en train de danser et ce n'est pas le top pour programmer ...

----------


## Remizkn

Ah sinon je vais srement me faire caillasser de loin, mais le groupe belge *Sttellla* je trouve a plutt bien pour programmer(Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas nos amis musiciens belges...).

----------


## Invit

Moi j'coute de la pop, du hip-hop, du rock, de la varit franaise, de l'lectro, de la world. clectique comme Radio Nova ma radio favorite !

----------


## Ikebukuro

De l'ambiant, de l'lectro soft, de la musique de mditation : pour couvrir les bruits des voisins et ne pas tre gn par des paroles en franais ou en anglais.

----------


## escartefigue

En phase d'tude pralable




De ralisation 



Puis en phase de recette utilisateurs



Et aprs la mise en prod



 :;):

----------


## johnnydrone

Perso je prfre couter de la musique longue et tranquille, avec un bon dveloppement et surtout sans mots, car cela m'aider bcp  me concentrer sur ma tche.
Ainsi je choisis tels styles comme folk, noclassique et post-rock. Surtout, j'aime le post-rock, car s'il est bruyant et actif, cela remplace ma tasse de caf  ::mrgreen:: 

Voici celles que j'coute assez frquemment:

----------


## ManusDei

Cet aprem je vais programmer en coutant a :

----------


## Gooby

J'aime beaucoup couter Aphex Twin lorsque je programme. Cet album particulirement. C'est un fond sonore qui ne nuit pas  ma concentration.

----------

